# SMIC



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

how big are yall smic's?


----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

erk stock...looking for a set of RS4 Intercoolers...


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (TWINTURBO A6)*

thanks itd be greatly appreciated


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (reflexboosted)*

http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...olers
Yahtzee!


----------

